# chléb/chleba



## Whodunit

Nazdar lidé, 

V internetu čísl jsem již častěji "chleba". Několik mých příbuzných, kterí měli vyučování ruštiny dřívější, mi vypráví často o "хлеб". Tedy vyhledal jsem "chléb" v slovníku českém. Et voilà: To slovo existuje!

Tedy – jaké slovo je vhodnějši? Tady jsou dva příklady: 1 a 2.

Děkuji za vaše odpovědi.


----------



## werrr

To je jen jedno slovo, "chléb" je nominativ (popř. akuzativ) a "chleba" je genitiv. 
Genitiv je tu používán podobně jako např. člen dělivý ve francouzštině.

koupit chléb ~ acheter un pain ~ buy bread
koupit chleba ~ acheter du pain ~ buy some bread.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nazdar lidé,
> 
> V internetu čísl jsem již častěji "chleba". Několik mých příbuzných, kterí měli vyučování ruštiny dřívější, mi vypráví často o "хлеб". Tedy vyhledal jsem "chléb" v slovníku českém. Et voilà: To slovo existuje!
> 
> Tedy – jaké slovo je vhodnějši? Tady jsou dva příklady: 1 a 2.
> 
> Děkuji za vaše odpovědi.





> Moje verze:
> Na internetu jsem již vícekrát četl "chleba". Několik mých příbuzných, kteří se dříve učili rusky, mi často vypráví o "хлеб". Vyhledal jsem tedy "chléb" v českém slovníku. Et voilà: To slovo existuje!
> 
> Tak tedy - které slovo je vhodnější? Tady jsou dva příklady.
> 
> Děkuji za vaše odpovědi.
> 
> Komentáře:
> čísl - to slovo neexistuje
> dřívější - přídavné jméno (adjektiv)
> v slovníku českém - čeština není románský jazyk!



Werrr to vysvětlil velmi pěkně, ale většina Čechů to neví. "Chleba" se velmi často říká i v prvním pádě (ten chleba je už tvrdý), ale je to nespisovné.

Jana


----------



## Tchesko

Jana337 said:
			
		

> v slovníku českém - čeština není románský jazyk!
> Jana


To je sice pravda, ale Jungmann přesto napsal Historii literatury české a Slovník česko-německý (s románským slovosledem)... Bylo to ovšem před 160 lety!  Tehdy se asi ještě správně používalo v 1. pádě "chléb" a ve 2. pádě "chleba"...

Roman


----------

